# smelly paws!!!



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi everyone. Just wondering. My Bianca's paws stick to high heaven. They have this popcorn sort of smell to them..kind of like human feet. She's mostly indoors and rarely goes out. I bathe her regularly and she goes to the groomers every 4-5 weeks. It only takes a day or so after I bathe her for the smell to come back. We don't have rugs in the house so I know its not from that. 

Any of your pooches have the same problem? Any ideas on what to do or is this normal?


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, two things come to mind when I read that...but please keep in mind that I am new to long haired dogs, so this is just a guess as to what it could be.
My first thought is allergies. If she nibbles at her feet a lot that could be a reason, the other thing is maybe she does have some kind of bacteria (much like athlete's foot for humans) between her paw pads. Either way I would take her to the vets if I were you. I hope someone else can chime in with their thoughts, but as far as I know it's not normal to have smelly paws.
I hope you figure it out :0)
~~Cheri~~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Dogs do not have sweat glands all over their bodies, like humans.

They sweat through the pads. So you are smelling doggie B.O. ~ LOL

Mine will sometimes smell like Fritos. It's normal.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

That's exactly it - FRITOS! I can smell it from a few feet away. I just recently changed her food to natural balance because she does chew on her paws. She also does this real weird thing of sucking on that extra toe, I guess its called her thumb. She does it before going to sleep at night. She's hillarious to watch.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

There goes my appetite for FRITOS


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> There goes my appetite for FRITOS[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: Well thats what they smell like!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> There goes my appetite for FRITOS[/B]



ROTFL!!! Now I have to go smell Cosy's feet. Cosyyyyyy! C'mere!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie gets stinky feet too. When I bathe him I have him stand in a few inches of warm, soapy water the whole time and that helps a lot. Get yourself a beard/moustache trimmer and keep the hair between the pads always trimmed up. If you see her chewing on them or on the dew claw (thumb, lol) you should discourage that--spray a tiny bit of bitter apple right on her paws. It's a natural deterrent that won't hurt them and it WORKS. BEst of luck!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515602
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason I just can't imagine Cosy sweats. She "glistens", and smells like roses. :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm always telling Bella she smells like tortillas. She even has the nickname Bella Tortilla. I thought I had some rare dog with a 'special' corn smell. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, I checked Cosy's and by golly there is a faint aroma of
recently baked tortilla chips. ROTFL! I'm renaming her
Cosetta the corn chippy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well, I checked Cosy's and by golly there is a faint aroma of
> recently baked tortilla chips. ROTFL! I'm renaming her
> Cosetta the corn chippy.[/B]



No Way!!! Now nothing in the world makes sense anymore.

I would have sworn each pad was a tiny little rose petal.

LBB wants to know if Cosy will go out with him. He's thinking a movie, and Taco Bell :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ROFLMOL!!! There was just a huge discussion on this very subject on the NCMR board!! Sooooo funny. You will notice some have a stronger odor than others, and the strongest time is usually when they are toasty warm and waking up from a nice nap or first thing in the morning!

But Deb, I'm with you. NEVER in a million years would I have thought Cosy had Frito Feet!! I would have thought that each little pad smelled of roses as well!! :wub: There is hope for us all!! :smrofl:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, I just HAD to check Jax's feet. Hopefully no one saw me smelling my dogs feet 

He has a very very faint smell of Frito Feet!

That is weird!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> There is hope for us all!! :smrofl:[/B]



No there's not :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


I saw that thread on NMR. I had to laugh, it was terribly funny. I responded, but it didn't show up for three days, which buried it 600 responses later. :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I figured Mary banned me :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515647
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Well it wouldn't surprise me at all if you were banned you trouble maker you! :smtease: 

That happend to all of of us and we got tons of emails all at once. Yahoo!!??? :wacko1:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This thread has me laughing so hard I'm crying. LOL!
I remember one time someone telling me yorkies smelled
like Fritos. I never knew why until now. LOLOL!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
:smheat: 


OMG, I was literally LOL reading all you're posts! And I even picked Vi up and smelled her feet! LMAO I just gave her a bath today, so she smells like fruit. I'll wait until tomorrow and see if she's got frito feet LMAO

too funny.

You learn something new every day :0)

~~Cheri~~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> This thread has me laughing so hard I'm crying. LOL!
> I remember one time someone telling me yorkies smelled
> like Fritos. I never knew why until now. LOLOL![/B]



LMAO @ Yorkies smell like Fritos :HistericalSmiley: 

Poor Yorkies, getting a bad rap over Frito Feet. :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515647
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515660
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has happened more than once to me.??? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515660
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wish, Steve!!

Let me tell ya, I'm not going anywhere!!

Mary may ban me, but I WILL find YOU!!

oh, and lovies to Peg :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515750
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


You wish, Steve!!

Let me tell ya, I'm not going anywhere!!

Mary may ban me, but I WILL find YOU!!

oh, and lovies to Peg :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Will you be tracking him by sniffing for fritos or by listening for moos? :HistericalSmiley: Hmmm...better watch where ya step! :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515750
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


You wish, Steve!!

Let me tell ya, I'm not going anywhere!!

Mary may ban me, but I WILL find YOU!!

oh, and lovies to Peg :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh you mean the "ole girl" who had a b'day today??


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515755
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wish, Steve!!

Let me tell ya, I'm not going anywhere!!

Mary may ban me, but I WILL find YOU!!

oh, and lovies to Peg :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Will you be tracking him by sniffing for fritos or by listening for moos? :HistericalSmiley: Hmmm...better watch where ya step! :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I should have known whose side you would be on!! :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Fritos is totally the smell Deb :HistericalSmiley: I could never quite put my finger on it :smrofl:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't smell Perri's unless I well, actually smell them. I have a nice paw wash though that I really like--it's Tropiclean's Bubble Bath Paw Treatment. It smells really yummy, and you could always get some of that to wash her paws in. Here's the link if you want to check it out:
Paw Treatment


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515755
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wish, Steve!!

Let me tell ya, I'm not going anywhere!!

Mary may ban me, but I WILL find YOU!!

oh, and lovies to Peg :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh you mean the "ole girl" who had a b'day today??
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well Happy Birthday Peg!! :chili: :chili: Tell the old man to get out of his jammies and take you dancing!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515756
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If only...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


You wish, Steve!!

Let me tell ya, I'm not going anywhere!!

Mary may ban me, but I WILL find YOU!!

oh, and lovies to Peg :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Will you be tracking him by sniffing for fritos or by listening for moos? :HistericalSmiley: Hmmm...better watch where ya step! :smtease:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I should have known whose side you would be on!! :smtease: :smtease: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
No sides...I'm Switzerland! :innocent:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I can't smell Perri's unless I well, actually smell them. I have a nice paw wash though that I really like--it's Tropiclean's Bubble Bath Paw Treatment. It smells really yummy, and you could always get some of that to wash her paws in. Here's the link if you want to check it out:
> Paw Treatment[/B]


I ADORE all of Tropicleans SpaLavish series. It does smell yummy. Unfortunately for my 2, give them a day or so and the fritos are back!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL This thread is so funny. You learn something new everyday and that's a good thing. I remember laying in bed one night and I could smell Zoey's feet but I really don't remember what they smelled like. After reading this I smelled both girls feet and they both actually smell pretty good. Today was bath day so I'll try again tomorrow. I hope I find my girls are normal and smell like fritos!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God their paws do not smell like chocolate! Fritos I could live without, but, never, ever chocolate. Actually, I always thought the smell was popcorn, and it never deterred me from eating that.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thank God their paws do not smell like chocolate! Fritos I could live without, but, never, ever chocolate. Actually, I always thought the smell was popcorn, and it never deterred me from eating that.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]



This is a very valid point!!

Good thing mine don't smell like Chile Verde :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

They have nooo idea how lucky they are. Because I do not like Fritos, they still have feet!!


No Billy, your eyeballs did NOT smell like flippin' Chili Verde :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

this thread is hilarious! I've got some frito feet over my way also


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

ok, so I smelled Ollie's paws...he looked at me like "what the h*ll are you doing?" They have a faint odor of...something...I don't think it's fritos...can't put my finger on it. It's not a bad smell--for feet, that is. He goes outside alot so I am constantly washing and wiping them so maybe I am washing away the frito aroma, lol. 

I'm doing laundry right now--I wish my family's feet smelled like fritos--no such luck...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> I can't smell Perri's unless I well, actually smell them. I have a nice paw wash though that I really like--it's Tropiclean's Bubble Bath Paw Treatment. It smells really yummy, and you could always get some of that to wash her paws in. Here's the link if you want to check it out:
> Paw Treatment[/B]


Boo & Hannahs feet don't smell either. They had their last bath on Sun. & I just took a good sniff of their paws, no smell, except a slight scent of Tropiclean SpaLavish. I haven't tried the Paw Treatment,just the regular Spa shampoo & conditioner, which I love.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515602
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> LOL This thread is so funny. *You learn something new everyday and that's a good thing.* I remember laying in bed one night and I could smell Zoey's feet but I really don't remember what they smelled like. After reading this I smelled both girls feet and they both actually smell pretty good. Today was bath day so I'll try again tomorrow. I hope I find my girls are normal and smell like fritos![/B]


Yes, I learned something new today: Don't skip over a thread just because you don't think you can contribute anything to it. Ya never know what you might miss. Fortunately, I am at work now and don't have the opportunity to smell Angel's paws. I'll put that on my to-do list for this evening.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so relieved! All along I have been thinking that it is Surrey's hiney that I have been smelling. I keep chasing after her with a cloth. :smheat:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I never knew dogs feet smelled!!!! I never smelled Mia's paws until after reading this thread and they have a faint smell of something, but its not fritos! Maybe because she had a bath yesterday?? I will smell again tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I am so relieved! All along I have been thinking that it is Surrey's hiney that I have been smelling. I keep chasing after her with a cloth. :smheat:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: See, ya learned something :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie would like to apply for membership in the FritoFeet club. A lot of the time, her feet don't smell at all, but this last week they've gotten pretty whiffy. 

Josie says: I don't stink, I emit a pleasant aroma!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah, mini has major frito feet, i always tell her to keep her feet to herself... she has a habit of trying to get my attention by putting her feet on my face.  it's annoying..lol. 
massimo's feet hardly ever smell...lol...of course he's more considerate and keeps them out of my face. :innocent:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hahaha!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: villemo showed me this thread yesterday and I really had to laugh out loud at some stages.
so funny that fritos-talk :aktion033: 

well as you can imagine, we straight away had to check out fairy's :smstarz: , steinis :smstarz: and heini's paws :smstarz:

fairy-check
[attachment=33208:fairy.JPG]

steini-check
[attachment=33210:steini.JPG]

heini-check ......what the heck's going on here?????
[attachment=33209:heini.JPG]





well we have to say :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: 

after the first few moments of nearly suffocating...we have to confirm.
they all three have very VERY smelly feet.
not fritos, cheesy nachos or other strong fragances.


but a lovely little smell. no stinky smelly paws :chili: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

:smpullhair: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
next time I have to see & censor the pics first :brownbag:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> *hahaha!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: villemo showed me this thread yesterday and I really had to laugh out loud at some stages.
> so funny that fritos-talk :aktion033:
> 
> well as you can imagine, we straight away had to check out fairy's :smstarz: , steinis :smstarz: and heini's paws :smstarz:
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: Is that Maggie in the first pic???? You are quite the actress and nailed the facial expression perfectly. And Heini's expression is just priceless!! It looks like he's thinking...."is this really necessary?" Soooo funny!


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

yepp I am in the 1st :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ville, I LOVE IT!! it's just so 


.....CHEESY NACHOS!!!!! :smheat: :smheat: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:*


----------

